# New Phone - How do I install app?



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Hi all, I installed the Flex app on my phone a couple years ago when I signed up. I just got a new phone and not sure how to get it installed there. Do I have to contact Amazon?


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

https://logistics.amazon.com/app/download-app


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

bacchustod said:


> https://logistics.amazon.com/app/download-app


Link isn't working.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

https://flex.amazon.com/

Select any city and follow the instructions.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> https://flex.amazon.com/
> 
> Select any city and follow the instructions.


Thanks


----------

